# Which state are you from?



## Golden123

New York State


----------



## lgnutah

Born in CA, moved to Utah, to New York, to Virginia, back to NY, to South Carolina, to CA, back to SC, to Iowa, to SC, to Ca, back to SC, to Ct,then back to SC to stay.
I'm a mutt.


----------



## KellyH

Born in London (UK), movedd to Australia (Sydney, NSW), then to Israel (Jerusalem) then to Los Angeles (CA). What state? State of confusion!


----------



## Wendy427

I was born in MD, grew up @10 yrs each in CT and MA, college in NC, post-grad studies in Boston, NYC 12 years, NJ 4 years, Ohio since '95.


----------



## halfmoon

province of...............Nova Scotia


----------



## Megora

Michigan forever<:


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I'm Mainiac.


----------



## Merlins mom

Born in Michigan, moved to Charlotte then to PA, then back to Charlotte, then to NYC, then back to Charlotte, now 10 minutes across the border in SC.


----------



## Merlins mom

Oaklys Dad said:


> I'm Mainiac.


I believe this!


----------



## Spartan Mom

I was born and raised in Michigan - and have a hard time imagining living any where else


----------



## Karen519

*Illinois*

I've lived in Illinois all my life-we live in Woodridge, IL, a suburb.


----------



## missmarstar

Southern Californian, born and raised.


----------



## AlanK

I live in Georgia.....raised in Indiana.


----------



## AmbikaGR

I was born, raised and firmly planted in the state of confusion!! :--crazy:


----------



## iansgran

Born and raised in San Diego, CA moved to Indiana for grad school and stayed. Yea, I know ...


----------



## TheOwnerOfLeo

Metairie, La


----------



## DaisyGolden

I was born in Miami, FL. but I live in Colorado.


----------



## maggiesmommy

I was born in Ohio...spent 26 yrs there, then moved to Maryland (Waldorf, then Beltsville), then to DC.


----------



## terryj

North Carolina


----------



## FinnTastic

live in MD but our hearts our in Pittsburgh


----------



## AlanK

AmbikaGR said:


> I was born, raised and firmly planted in the state of confusion!! :--crazy:


HeHeHe:roflmao::lol:


----------



## cubbysan

I was born in Rhode Island, grew up and lived in Massacchusetts, and have lived the last 15 months in Missouri.


----------



## GoldenSail

Born in Utah, raised in Wyoming, reside in Idaho. I'm a western country girl


----------



## janine

I was in the State of panic this evening...ER vet helped that. But was born in Florida and now live in Maryland.


----------



## BeauShel

Well it is a long book so here goes......

born in Texas, moved to Mississippi, then to Athens Greece, back to Texas, Then to Karamursel Turkey, Then to Orange Park Fl, Then to Jacksonville Fl, Then to Jacksonville NC, Then Beaufort SC, Then back to Jacksonville NC then finally back to Jacksonville Fl. And probably not done. LOL


----------



## KissOfGold

the show me state


----------



## Heidi36oh

Born and raised in Frankfurt (Germany), lived in Ohio for the last 18 years, looking for a new place to live


----------



## SylviaB

Born in Louisiana, moved to Arkansas for a year after college, back to Louisiana, married and moved to Arkansas, to Florida, to Oregon, to Idaho, to Montana, to Wyoming, and now back to Louisiana (30 years later). Hopefully in another year or so, we head back to the northwest.


----------



## blond1155

Born and raised in PA, but soon off to somewhere new when DH gets orders from Uncle Sam. Hope it's somewhere warmer!


----------



## Susan1253

Born in NJ, and haven't left yet although I think about it all the time.


----------



## BajaOklahoma

Born and raised in Oklahoma, then to New Mexico for a year and finally to the Dallas area.


----------



## RENEESDOG

Carolina Girl  (South Carolina)


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Born in Illinois, then to Maryland, Texas, California, and currently (and I hope permanently) New Mexico.


----------



## Jax's Mom

We're in NYC


----------



## momtoMax

Leif did this one and also typed out all the states in Goldens across the country. Thanks for answering here - would you mind filling in his other poll too? 

Thanks


----------



## Aislinn

Born in the Catskills, lived in multiple places there, then Texas, then Louisiana, off to Kentucky, then back to the Catskills in upstate NY, then to two places in Germany, then Kansas, then Louisiana again, off to Michigan and then back to Louisiana. I keep thinking I'm missing somewhere...


----------



## Launi

Formally NY, now CT!


----------



## GRTigger

I'm from New York


----------



## Capt Jack

NC Outer Banks Family has been here since the early 1800s


----------



## kwhit

SF Bay area...born and raised. Don't think I'll ever leave.


----------



## Vhuynh2

kwhit said:


> SF Bay area...born and raised. Don't think I'll ever leave.


I was born and raised in San Francisco, CA, now residing in Seattle, WA (8 months now). I miss SF and I want to move back!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Born in KC, MO, lived most of my life there. Moved to IL, went to college in KY, lived there for awhile, then moved to GA, TX. Moved back to IL and currently living on the NC Coast where I have lived the longest. It's also the first place I have chosen to live, other moves were due to parent or husband's job transfers.

We'd eventually like to move to the SE Coast of GA sometime in the near future.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

kwhit said:


> SF Bay area...born and raised. Don't think I'll ever leave.


I was born and raised in San Francisco...truely a beautiful city. I live in the Sierra Nevada mountains now up by Lake Tahoe and wouldn't trade it for the world.


Pete


----------



## vcm5

Born and raised in Pittsburgh PA!!!!


----------



## newport

Born in California.... in the mid 1950's... moved and grew up in Washington State between the ages of 3 thru 23.... then in my 20's I did a lot of moving between Californina, Oregon and Washington.... then about age 24 I moved to Idaho to SunValley to be a ski bum.... met and married my husband there.... we lived there for 10 years..... and now we live and reside back in Washington state for the last 25 some years. Wow I am worn out from all those years on the move! LOL!


----------



## monarchs_joy

Michigan, then Arizona, off to Iceland, back to Arizona, back to Michigan, then CA, NC, upstate NY, VA, now GA, and in too many more moves, hopefully MI again one day!


----------



## LaylaBauer1718

Born and raised in GA. Went to school in GA and briefly lived in Munich, Germany for an internship. In August, I'll be moving to Michigan!


----------



## Jamm

Canada Eh?


----------



## oakleysmommy

Born and raised in Stamford Connecticut, now i live in Clermont Florida, miss CT


----------



## rik6230

Limburg (the Netherlands, Europe  )


----------



## Capt Jack

Outer Banks of North Carolina Family has been here since 1812


----------



## baumgartml16

suburbs outside Milwaukee, WI born and raised


----------



## shortcake23

I'm in Canada too... so in Quebec.


----------



## cgriffin

Born and raised in Germany, then moved to Georgia, then Michigan, then Germany again, then Pennsylvania, then Michigan again, now Tennessee permanently and I am a naturalized citizen of the US by now.


----------



## Neeko13

I was born and raised in Philadelphia, PA, home of the liberty bell, and where our Founding Fathers met in 1776 and signed the Declaration of Independence....and home of our famous "Philly cheese steaks!!!"


----------



## Shutterwolf

I havent looked at all the pages, but from the first and last page, it seems im a rare breed being on the west coast. In California here.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I don't know if I've posted in this thread or not (didn't bother to look haha)

I'm from Ontario, Canada


----------



## Deber

Born Oklahoma, then Houston, E. Texas now Dallas area. If you can't find it in Texas, it Ain't There!


----------



## flykelley

Megora said:


> Michigan forever<:


Ill second that, for all that is wrong with our great state, I wouldn't trade it for all of the world. Four seasons and many beautiful places to visit in Michigan. Oh yea Go Blue

Mike


----------



## Running Star

Living under a overpass in a refrigerator box in Michigan


----------



## Nala

Born in Augusta, Ga. I live in Kennesaw, Ga now.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy

Born in Seattle Washington, lived in Idaho, California, Oregon, and now Montana.

Pat


----------



## Max's Dad

california


----------



## Cali

both Cali and I are born and raised in Tampa Florida.


----------



## ashleylp

The great country of Texas


----------



## kimberly686

Born, raised, and live in Central Florida. Anyone else?


----------



## AnnaJack

I grew up in Williamsport Pa, Home of the Little League World Series and have since moved to Lock Haven Pa, Home of Lock Haven University and 30 miles from Penn State.


----------



## *Laura*

I live in the Town of Oakville, Ontario, Canada. Have lived here most of my life.


----------



## Tennyson

The Keystone State


----------



## mylissyk

Texas

This would be great as a poll


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

mylissyk said:


> Texas
> 
> This would be great as a poll


It's been done...California came in with the most golden owners here on the forum.

Pete


----------



## Door

I live in Florida.


----------



## Cathy34

Originally from Virginia, but live in South Carolina now.


----------



## Teebomus

Beaches of SC to Mountains of NC


----------



## Goldengal9

Massachusetts


----------



## kwhit

FeatherRiverSam said:


> It's been done...California came in with the most golden owners here on the forum.


Of course we did...after all, we're called "The Golden State", right?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Born in Michigan, lived in Arizona and Texas (in the 50's) for short periods while my dad was in the service then back to Michigan.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

kwhit said:


> of course we did...after all, we're called "the golden state", right?


..........right!....


----------



## MercyMom

Grew up in Maryland. Moved to Virginia


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Upstate South Carolina. Piedmont area of North Carolina for short periods, but in Kingdom of Graceland in Tennessee for 48 years.


Max


----------



## Charmie

I've been in California all my life. Then again, I'm only 20, but still! All my life, haha. I plan to move to a different state when I graduate, though. I've only lived in San Francisco (absolutely beautiful, don't get me wrong) but I still want to go to other cities.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Charmie said:


> I've been in California all my life. Then again, I'm only 20, but still! All my life, haha. I plan to move to a different state when I graduate, though. I've only lived in San Francisco (absolutely beautiful, don't get me wrong) but I still want to go to other cities.


It doesn't get much better than San Francisco...don't get your hopes up to high.

Pete


----------



## Vhuynh2

FeatherRiverSam said:


> It doesn't get much better than San Francisco...don't get your hopes up to high.
> 
> Pete


You're right; I grew up in San Francisco and moved to Seattle last year after graduating from USF looking for a change.. I love it here but there's a certain "feel" about SF that makes me homesick every time I think about it.....


----------



## starcrwzr

Born and raised in Southern California.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Ma, fl, ca, wv, hi, ok, ne, ok

3 years in Hawaii with beach a qtr mile from the house with nothing but a huge grass field between the house and the beach. It was a GR (and human) paradise. My first 2 GR's were born and had 2.5 years there. 10 Years later and no ocean for hundreds of miles if the word "Beach" was mentioned they would get excited.


----------



## Golden&Yorkie

I'm from Florida!


----------



## LRC2212

I'm in Glasgow, Scotland. Just couldn't find a decent golden retriever forum here!! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## dborgers

Born in Chicago, raised in Michigan, lived in Florida, moved to L.A. for 10 years after high school, been living in Nashville now for many years.


----------



## xoerika620xo

Born and raised in jersey. Trying to finish my college degree so I can move to florida


----------



## BKLD

I was born in Oklahoma, but I've lived in Texas most of my life.


----------



## SluggersMom

Born and raised in South Florida and last year moved to El Paso Texas where my husband was stationed ( stayed here during his deployment ) and moving back home to south Florida once the army medically discharges him after his recovery us complete  Can't wait!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MikaTallulah

AmbikaGR said:


> I was born, raised and firmly planted in the state of confusion!! :--crazy:


I'm with Hank . Also from NJ. Hunterdon county at present


----------



## amy22

Wow don't know how I missed this one! Here goes....
Born in Plainfield, NJ grew up in Fishkill, NY, got married moved to Fort Worth, TX, back to Rochester NY, moved to Palm Bay, FL, then moved to Suwanee, GA...by the way Nala, my daughter went to KSU and lived in Kennesaw...I moved to Monterey, CA, back to Suwanee, GA, Then moved to Jensen Beach, FL.....and now I live in Port St Lucie, FL...Where I will be staying put....I'm tired!!!


----------



## momtoMax

Leif would be absolutely beaming to know that this poll of his is still being used!


----------



## iforget

Born in Pomona California and moved to New Jersey where I have been since I was 17.. a few + years ago..LOL


----------



## Judi

confusion!


----------



## Wonderdog

Worked my way north. Born in Texas, moved to Oklahoma then Missouri now Central Illinois. Been here 37 years, I suppose I've stopped moving.....at least I hope.


----------



## MercyMom

I grew up in Maryland, but now live in Virginia.


----------



## Judi

Where in Maryland?


----------



## pandamonium

Maine!...now on Ohio...(sigh...)


----------



## Leila's Mommy <3

originally from Washington state, but currently living in Hawaii and that's where our new puppy is from


----------



## Karen519

*Illinois*

We live in Woodridge, Illinois.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I'm originally from Ohio, however my parents moved to Florida when I was 18 and I have been in Florida over 30 years. Hope to leave when I retire and move a little farther north again, maybe GA or TN.


----------



## MaureenM

Born in Utica, New York, have lived in Delaware since 1994.


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind

Born and raised in Hamburg, Germany. Moved to SoCal (Claremeont) then on to Southern Germany now living in Coastal GA.


----------



## Alaska7133

Illinois to Washington state to Alaska. I just couldn't get far enough west!


----------



## Golden4Life

Minnesota most my life


----------



## krenegar1296

Just outside of Winston-Salem NC always have always will lol


----------



## Pudden

the Pudden and her mama have lived in the State of Chaos ever since they can remember.


----------



## AlanK

Pudden said:


> the Pudden and her mama have lived in the State of Chaos ever since they can remember.


Yep....went there years ago......never returned to normal.:no::uhoh:


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum

We live in the the UK in Yorkshire, Hubby and I have lived here all our lives.


----------



## Stefan

Melbourne, VICTORIA in Australia


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Steadfast

Born in Ohio but a Hoosier from Indiana for the past 35 years.


----------



## AZGoldenFamily

Arizona, for what feels like 100 summers (but was really only 30).


----------



## mpewe

North Dakota born and raised and I don't think there's very many of us on here!


----------



## Jadec

Melbourne Victoria Australia. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Cari

Texas, USA!


----------



## Chance & Ella's Sister

Born and raised in Texas! Lived in Montana for one year when I was 8, but moved back to TX and have been here ever since.


----------



## DiLlIgAf5353

Goldengal9 said:


> Massachusetts


ME TOO 
I was worried I'd be the only one !
Right in the center of the state for me.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Mississippi to Long Island to California. Now here in California for over 30 years. It would be difficult to move elsewhere. I love the easy weather of coastal California: not too hot, not too cold. But hot and cold within one hundred miles of here. 

Now if the fires, floods and earthquakes would stop it would be perfect.


----------



## englishcreme

*English Creme Golden Retriever*

Our girls (Peaches and Chloe) and I live in Mattawan Michigan and wouldn't have it any other way. Peaches is an AKC Registered American Golden Retriever and Chloe is an AKC Registered European Retriever that produce the most beautiful puppies. You can see the girls on my website at englishcreme.com

I will post some pictures of them later


----------



## ladyofherbs

Maryland for me.


----------



## MyLady Heidi

Connecticut


----------



## Allie

Born in Detroit MI, moved to Seattle WA then Coupeville, WA, Went to college Bellingham WA, moved to Kodiak AK, then Kailua Kona HI. Then Newport OR. Then back to Kodiak. Then Napa CA. Then to Bothell WA. Then Chandler AZ. Then back to the BEST state in the UNION WA state!
Go Dawgs and Seahawks - and Mariners!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Live in New York State on the Connecticut/ New York border.
Hope one day to live in Indiana.


----------



## swishywagga

We are in Scotland, near Gretna Green, but would rather be in Florida!


----------



## Barkr

Toronto Ontario Canada
AKA Hollywood North


----------



## pshales

Born in Santa Barbara County, CA. Moved to NM, TX and now living happily in Seattle. 

I've always felt like a west coast gal.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2

A navy brat so I grew up all over. But I went to college in Mississippi and have lived there and in Virginia with a brief stint in Maryland since I married.


----------



## wvhiker

The mountains of West Virginia. :wavey:


----------



## Allie

pshales said:


> Born in Santa Barbara County, CA. Moved to NM, TX and now living happily in Seattle.
> 
> I've always felt like a west coast gal.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


While I lived in MI - I have always had the west coast in my heart!


----------



## Zuca's mom

We live in south Texas on the Gulf Coast.


----------



## DieselDog

Traverse City, Michigan. One of the top 10 best places for anything on the planet! ?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## the S team

I was born and raised in Chicago but now live in south central Indiana. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## drloripalooza

Underhill, VT


----------



## Seagull

Suburban Detroit, MI.


----------



## Ohiomom9977

near Bowling Green, Ohio


----------



## dogloverforlife

An hour south east of Des Moines, Iowa.


----------



## Fella 77

Central/Northeastern Connecticut


----------



## Newman'sKeeper

Born in Alaska, Lived all over Idaho, Washington...somehow ended up in SW Oklahoma  * Where are the Mountains???*

I've been in OK three years and I still have my Idaho license and plates (_shhh_...). Not becoming an Okie without a fight!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Born: Long Island, NY
Grew Up Primarily: Green Bay, WI
Adult Life: Wisconsin --> Texas --> California -->Texas -->Utah --> Arizona --> Texas. Texas seems to always call us back!
(I dream of being on the West Coast, or the North East Coast)


----------



## ladyofherbs

I am in Fallston MD


----------



## ShipIt

Oregon native. Born and raised. I can't see myself living anywhere else. Unless it was San Diego or Seattle.


----------



## Newman'sKeeper

ShipIt said:


> Oregon native. Born and raised. I can't see myself living anywhere else. Unless it was San Diego or Seattle.


I'm in love with Oregon. The most beautiful state I've been too!


----------



## Allie

I love OR too! I lived in Newport OR for a short while and LOVED it! I think I forgot that stint there sheesh!
I hate to say it but I hated AZ - when you are a northern girl like me - the heat, the lack of seasons, the same ol same ol of the scenery of the metropolitan areas, well - and sometimes the people that used their car remotes to find their cars in the parking garages - well that's irritating!
So, that stint in AZ didn't last long!


----------



## Allie

ShipIt said:


> Oregon native. Born and raised. I can't see myself living anywhere else. Unless it was San Diego or Seattle.


OR and WA are a lot alike. I think both OR and WA are God's country!


----------



## Newman'sKeeper

Allie said:


> OR and WA are a lot alike. I think both OR and WA are God's country!


I agree. So beautiful. I left Idaho bc there were no job opportunities, but I miss the scenery (and seasons!) every day


----------



## Jesse'sGirl7407

Packerland


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Lived near Scottsdale for about 6 years ~ I HATED it too!!!! Didn't mind moving from there at all. 



Allie said:


> I love OR too! I lived in Newport OR for a short while and LOVED it! I think I forgot that stint there sheesh!
> I hate to say it but I hated AZ - when you are a northern girl like me - the heat, the lack of seasons, the same ol same ol of the scenery of the metropolitan areas, well - and sometimes the people that used their car remotes to find their cars in the parking garages - well that's irritating!
> So, that stint in AZ didn't last long!


----------



## gold4me

Grew up in Southern Calif. Got sick of the freeways, the people and the expense of living there. Moved to Prescott, AZ and I LOVE it. There are trees, mountains and four seasons.


----------



## aneesha

Born and raised in London UK....then to South Korea for few years and now in no mans land North Dakota....oh joy


----------



## Drea0119

From GA, but will soon be moving to northern Virginia, any golden owners in that area


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggiesmommy

Drea0119 said:


> From GA, but will soon be moving to northern Virginia, any golden owners in that area
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I live in DC..across the bridge from NOVA.


----------



## Sheldon

I have a home in Pinehurst, NC, but travel back and forth to Spring Hill, TN where I own a business.


----------



## M. K. Clinton

We're in Louisiana but we long for the mountains. The swamps and mosquitoes have lost all appeal!!!


----------



## kewx

*From Maryland*

Looking for training help as dog likes ducks to much!


----------



## Tennyson

From the state of confusion.


----------



## Mom28kds

From Southwest Ohio here!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maizy's mom

Born and raised in Illinois, now live in Iowa for about the last 13 years!


----------



## Bolledeig

From Norway, live in Texas, and love it! No more 6months of snow every year!


----------



## Newman'sKeeper

Bolledeig said:


> From Norway, live in Texas, and love it! No more 6months of snow every year!


I would take back my snow over the ice we get here any day!! :/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bolledeig

Newman'sKeeper said:


> I would take back my snow over the ice we get here any day!! :/
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I can agree with that. No to either! I want 100F summer days all year long!


----------



## annegag

Born and raised in New York, moved to Florida 19 years ago.


----------



## spockles

Minnesota.


----------



## Grace&Alessandra

California- born & raised.


----------



## runawaytrain

Ontario, Canada.


----------



## ruby752

Iowa :wave:


----------



## staffgirl68

Cambridgeshire, UK


----------



## --MJ--

Glasgow, Scotland 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf

Sydney, New South Wales, Australia. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mflag714

From PA, lived in NJ for several years, and VA(1yr) moved back to PA. ;


----------



## Dexter12

I was born/raised in Toronto Canada and then moved to the Thunder Bay area.


----------



## CITIgolden

Austria, France, Germany, Bosnia, the Netherlands, Switzerland, and the US - I guess American at the end of the day, hailing from NYC!


----------



## KeaColorado

Pennsylvania and I speak Pittsburghese to prove it. I'm glad it's finally spring and the yella flahrs are bloomin n'at.


----------



## ntcoovert

Born and Raised in NJ, then joined the Navy stationed in IL, VA, & NC. Got out of the Navy and now live in TX. Love it here in TX!!!


----------



## MomMom

Born and raised in Jersey, moved to Florida 14 years ago after we go married. I'm in Hernando County


----------



## goldenbella5

MN. Good for Bella: hot summers snowy winters. 
For me though its annoying, only a week ago it was 40. :no:


----------



## JayBen

Pennsylvania


----------



## Barkr

The state of confusion mostly ... But I reside in Ontario Canada .. born in Alberta


----------



## LeilaM

Born in MA, college and married in VT, air force sent us to TX, AK, back to TX, off to Japan. Out of air force and settled in South Dakota with no plans to leave.


----------



## ziggy3339

Florida currently.


----------



## murphy1

Long Island, New York and I'll never leave!


----------



## bellystars

Born in NC, raised in Maine, and now living in Maryland!


----------



## Toriaroo

Born in raised in North Carolina. College and masters degree here, as well, but I'm not opposed to trying a new place at some point!


----------



## LilBitBit

Born and raised in CA, Navy sent me to IL, NC, and Japan, now I'm back in CA. The other half and I plan to head to TX when I get out, so we can buy our giant dream house/ranch and I can be a crazy dog lady


----------



## LIDDLEMAR

Queens, New York


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reese9

Born and raised in Tahoe, Ca.. Still in Tahoe, Ca. Northern California girl for sure.


----------

